# Summer Bay construction



## jamstew (Aug 11, 2009)

I was talking to the chief engineer here today while watching them remove a dead palm tree right next to my patio, which was pretty interesting. I asked about the construction on the new building by the main pool since there hasn't been anyone working on it since I arrived Friday. I think I read that it will house registration, concierge and serve as a clubhouse, but I could be wrong about that. Anyway, Larry the engineer said that they were supposed to have it done by October or November, but they have apparently decided to change the design (he specifically mentioned raising the ceilin in part of it), so they're actually tearing part of it out and starting over! He thinks it will be a "long time" before it's finished.


----------



## magic (Aug 11, 2009)

We are staying here on the 20th.  Is it noisy. Did you like the resort?  Is there a huttle to Fremont Street?  Thanks  lesley


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 11, 2009)

magic said:


> We are staying here on the 20th.  Is it noisy. Did you like the resort?  Is there a huttle to Fremont Street?  Thanks  lesley



We'll be there on the 21st. If you want to meet up for a "nightcap", send me a PM with your contact info (I'll also send you a PM).

Mike


----------



## jamstew (Aug 11, 2009)

It's very quiet in the building where I am (except for when they were taking out the palm tree), but I can't speak to the rest of the resort. As I said, I haven't seen any work being done on the new building at the front of the property, so no noise from there. There is other construction on-site, but it's at the rear of  the property so I don't know anything about it. 

There is a shuttle to Fremont Street Monday-Saturday at 11am, 6pm & 7pm. Pickup times are 3:20pm, 10:20pm & 11:30pm.

I like the resort but don't love it because of the location. Honestly, I've never stayed off-Strip before, and I really miss it. The shuttle is an awesome perk, but I'm not crazy about the schedule. Next time I'll try for HGVC Flamingo, Jockey Club or Planet Hollywood.


----------



## M&JJ (Aug 11, 2009)

*Shuttle question*

Where else does Summerbay provide shuttle services to?  what is the schedule like?


----------



## jamstew (Aug 11, 2009)

Monday-Saturday: 
_Von's Grocery Store_ 8:30am
_Ellis Island_ 9:00am & 3:00pm (return times are noon & 6:00pm)
_Downtown Fremont Street_ 11:00am, 6:00pm, 7:00pm (pick-ups at 3:20, 10:20 and 11:20pm)
_Las Vegas Premium Outlets_ 11:00am, pickup 3:25pm

Sign-up required for grocery store, premium outlet mall and downtown

Daily
_Sahara/Circus Circus _every three hours 10:30am-11:30pm, pick-ups every three hours 10:40am-10:40pm. Circus Circus pick-ups are 5 minutes after Sahara

_Planet Hollywood/Tropicana_ every three hours 11:30am-11:30pm, pick-ups every three hours 11:40am-11:40pm. Tropicana pick-ups are 5 minutes after Planet Hollywoodd

_Flamingo_ every three hours 12:30pm-9:30pm, pick-ups every three hours 12:35pm-9:30pm, pick-ups every three hours 12:35pm-9:35pm


----------



## jamstew (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, my!! Where there was a building under construction, it's gone now!! I knew it had gotten loud, but I had no idea what was going on. I guess Larry the engineer was right.


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 11, 2009)

*Say What?*



jamstew said:


> Oh, my!! Where there was a building under construction, it's gone now!! I knew it had gotten loud, but I had no idea what was going on. I guess Larry the engineer was right.



Gone?  Are we talking the building just inside the Gate in front of the main pool area?   when I was there in June it was torn out to the studs but was scheduled to be remodeled from there.  it's gone?   RT


----------



## jamstew (Aug 12, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> Gone?  Are we talking the building just inside the Gate in front of the main pool area?   when I was there in June it was torn out to the studs but was scheduled to be remodeled from there.  it's gone?   RT





Yep, that's the one! Actually, the section at the end of Bldg. 5, is still there. It looks like it might be the service area, is still there. The main part that faces the entrance is gone. Lots of folks were awakened at 8am by demolition noise.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 12, 2009)

We'll be staying in a 2-BR, in late September.   

My 81 year old father-in-law will be staying with us and can't do steps too well.

Can you suggest a particular unit, or bldg?       We'd prefer a quiet bldg with a pool nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## jamstew (Aug 15, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> We'll be staying in a 2-BR, in late September.
> 
> My 81 year old father-in-law will be staying with us and can't do steps too well.
> 
> ...



With the exception of Buildings 1 & 2 at the very front of the property, all of the buildings are in clusters of 3 or 4 with a pool in the middle. Buildings 1-6 are nearest the construction, so I'd stay away from those. Plus, the main pool, nearest those buildings, is closed right now because of the construction around it. I know there's also construction going on towards the back of the property, but I don't know exactly where. The clusters in the center are probably your best bet -- Buildings 7, 8 & 9, or Buildings 10-13. I'd probably try for Building 7, ground floor. The farthest from a pool you'll be is through a breezeway. I'd personally prefer not to be facing the pool because of the noise.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 17, 2009)

jamstew said:


> With the exception of Buildings 1 & 2 at the very front of the property, all of the buildings are in clusters of 3 or 4 with a pool in the middle. Buildings 1-6 are nearest the construction, so I'd stay away from those. Plus, the main pool, nearest those buildings, is closed right now because of the construction around it. I know there's also construction going on towards the back of the property, but I don't know exactly where. The clusters in the center are probably your best bet -- Buildings 7, 8 & 9, or Buildings 10-13. I'd probably try for Building 7, ground floor. The farthest from a pool you'll be is through a breezeway. I'd personally prefer not to be facing the pool because of the noise.



Note to that there is NO ELEVATOR to the upper floors, so make sure you request a ground floor unit, maybe a week before arrival and tell them why.  They will tell you they don't sort this out until check-in and can't promise anything...but those who have called in advance seem to be accomodated.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 17, 2009)

jamstew said:


> With the exception of Buildings 1 & 2 at the very front of the property, all of the buildings are in clusters of 3 or 4 with a pool in the middle. Buildings 1-6 are nearest the construction, so I'd stay away from those. Plus, the main pool, nearest those buildings, is closed right now because of the construction around it. I know there's also construction going on towards the back of the property, but I don't know exactly where. The clusters in the center are probably your best bet -- Buildings 7, 8 & 9, or Buildings 10-13. I'd probably try for Building 7, ground floor. The farthest from a pool you'll be is through a breezeway. I'd personally prefer not to be facing the pool because of the noise.





UWSurfer said:


> Note to that there is NO ELEVATOR to the upper floors, so make sure you request a ground floor unit, maybe a week before arrival and tell them why.  They will tell you they don't sort this out until check-in and can't promise anything...but those who have called in advance seem to be accomodated.




Thank you very much!


----------



## tofdel1 (Nov 11, 2009)

How many pools and hot tubs are there open?
Any updates on construction?  Are they still working on same area?

Thanks


----------



## eschjw (Nov 12, 2009)

I was there last month and there were 4 pools open. The main clubhouse pool was closed and construction of the clubhouse is just starting with a spring 2010 completion date. The Sales/Administration building in the back middle of the complex has been completed and is due to open in December.


----------



## abdibile (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone have recent info on when the GOld Crown designation will be in RCI?

The online resort directory still shows it as having no Gold Crown (and my deposit trades like a non-GC )-


----------



## eschjw (Nov 15, 2009)

*Gold Crown status*

While at the resort last month, I was informed that the official status would not be changed until after construction is completed. I am not a RCI weeks or points member but I remembering reading somewhere on this forum that some points members have already received Gold Crown point values. It may be that weeks owners who have already deposited are not so lucky.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*No guarantee*



abdibile said:


> Does anyone have recent info on when the GOld Crown designation will be in RCI?
> 
> The online resort directory still shows it as having no Gold Crown (and my deposit trades like a non-GC )-



Unless this has been declared a new resort (not an upgrade to the existing resort despite the move) then any ranking it receives is not based on an award by RCI (which is how a new resort can be a Gold Crown from day one based on promised features, unit quality, etc) the ranking will be generated by the guest scores. Once the ranking is based on scores there is no guarantee of what, if any, ranking any resort will get. There are far too many variables to predict how the majority of guests will rank things. 

Based on the fact that as far as I know it will be ratings not declared but rating based I seriously doubt they will see the Gold Crown that was once expected. Despite the tremendous upgrade of the buildings over the old as well as a better location, the drawn out renovation and the fact that it is after all just a converted apartment complex not a newly built timeshare resort most likely will leave them short.  When compared to new builds like the Hilton, Marriott or Wyndham Grand Desert among others they are not in the same class. And the GD has had a hard time holding it's own Gold Crown. 

If I had to guess at best the new resort may get a Silver Crown (nothing to sneer at) or even no ranking at all. It just isn't up to the top level, pure resort that Gold Crown designation represents. RCI doesn't hand out rankings to favorites like some exchange companies do and RCI rankings tend to have a basis as a reasonable  expectation of a level of quality and features because of that.  While its a nice resort the "new" Summer Bay isn't the homerun that it was originally promised to be.


----------



## abdibile (Nov 16, 2009)

When I visited the old resort shortly before the old buildings were brought down, they gave me a copy of a letter from some RCI Director (or even higher), saying:

As soon as the resort is built like planned it will get Gold Crown.

That sounded like what RCI comitts for newly built resorts when they think they can be Gold Crown.


----------

